

Raspberry Pi: Phoning Home Using a Reverse Remote SSH Tunnel (2013) - joeyspn
http://www.tunnelsup.com/raspberry-pi-phoning-home-using-a-reverse-remote-ssh-tunnel

======
thomasrossi
"I know my home’s IP but I don’t know the Pi’s IP" hah:) exactly! I had a PI
to spare after some miners died. I did a similar (but worse:/) approach where
the PI was regularly scanning its own network and sending an email with its
own data. Nice trick, thanks for sharing

~~~
joeyspn
I'm also dusting off my pi after being 2 years stopped, I used it for some
bitcoin mining as well... =) Now I want to use it as a 24/7 node app, with
remote access w/o opening any of my home router ports, and found this article
really interesting...

